# Help! Quick!



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

I am going out hunting in the south zone for waterfowl tomorrow morning. What do I need license/stamp wise? Here's the problem, I am 16, I bought my hunting license at 15 years and that's what the license says my age is. I turned 16 during the second weekend of the first duck season. Do I have to have any stamps or just my license? 
Thanks!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

License wise. you need a Ohio wetlands stamp. I think you can get it on line. you also need to go to the post office and get a wetlands federal stamp. each are $15. and of course you need a Ohio hunting lic. Walmart may carry both stamps' but I am not sure. I do know the post office has them for sure..


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

But as of march 2012 when I bought the 12-13 hunting license I was 15


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## NOTMRDUCKS (Dec 3, 2011)

better safe than sorry!


----------



## wildman (Sep 3, 2008)

KWaller said:


> But as of march 2012 when I bought the 12-13 hunting license I was 15
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine




So you think you don't need it because of being under 16... I would get it as already stated. "better safe than sorry" Or not it's up to you... Dirty hairy "DO YOU FEEL LUCKY"????


----------



## KWaller (Oct 3, 2010)

wildman said:


> So you think you don't need it because of being under 16... I would get it as already stated. "better safe than sorry" Or not it's up to you... Dirty hairy "DO YOU FEEL LUCKY"????


Yes, because it makes it seem like the age u bought ur license is the age you will be that entire year, kinda like if any of you used to do 4H of FFA. I'm getting it anyway now, you guys are right, better safe than sorry!


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

wildman said:


> License wise. you need a Ohio wetlands stamp.


Not sure why my original post was deleted?????? But, you do not need an Ohio Wetlands Stamp until you are 18. You do, however, need a Federal.


----------



## Dizzy (Oct 1, 2012)

Not sure how far south you are going to be hunting but a couple of ODNR game wardens were out on the Ohio River checking licenses this morning. Better safe than sorry. Good luck.


----------



## Nelliboy2 (Apr 11, 2011)

You just need a fed stamp, as long as your birthday was during the season.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

Muskarp said:


> Not sure why my original post was deleted?????? But, you do not need an Ohio Wetlands Stamp until you are 18. You do, however, need a Federal.


maybe because you told a kid he did not need a stamp when he does ..and you need both of them


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

right of the odnr wed site that anyone can look it up ...

so your 16 you need both stamps 


Federal Duck Stamp
No person 16 years of age or older shall take ducks or geese without first obtaining a federal Migratory Bird Hunting and Conservation Stamp. The stamp must be validated by signature across the face in ink. A federal Migratory Bird Hunting and Conservation Stamp is NOT required to hunt crows, doves, rails, common moorhens, common snipe, and woodcock. 

Ohio Wetlands Habitat Stamp
This stamp is required in addition to a federal duck stamp to hunt waterfowl. An Ohio Wetlands Habitat Stamp is NOT required to hunt crows, doves, rails, common moorhens, common snipe, and woodcock. See the License and Permit Section for detailed information.


----------



## lockedhorns (Apr 28, 2011)

You just need the federal stamp. From the odnrs website 
OHIO WETLANDS STAMP

An Ohio Wetlands Stamp will not be issued at time of purchase. A license will be issued stating, Wetlands Habitat Stamp. The actual stamp will be mailed later in the year. The actual stamp does not need to be carried while hunting. This stamp is not required for youths younger than 18 years of age.


----------



## Muskarp (Feb 5, 2007)

firstflight111 said:


> right off the odnr wed(b) site that anyone can look it up ...
> 
> so your 16 you need both stamps


Apparently not all of us can. Read the entire thing next time. 



> This stamp is not required for youths younger than 18 years of age.


Thanks Lockedhorns!


----------

